

When Competition Stifles Innovation - glenstansberry
http://www.jonathanfields.com/blog/when-competition-stifles-innovation/

======
wccrawford
Nice linkbait title. (That's getting really old around here lately.)

To correct it: "When Loss of Competition Stifles Innovation"

Your incentive to motivate would have been the same without competition as it
is after your last competitor gives up. It's no different.

~~~
JonathanFields
Actually the post isn't about the effect of "lost" competition. It's about the
difference between internally vs externally placed competition and how if
you're driven largely by external competition, that will very likely
eventually cap your creative potential.

That was the point of the post and the reason for the title.

~~~
wccrawford
Like I just said, it isn't the competition that's the problem. If they never
lost it, the problem wouldn't have appeared. It's only after the loss of
competition that there's a problem.

The very same internal pressures exist whether or not competition exists or
not. This isn't about them at all.

